
Google pulls controversial anti-gay religious app from the Play Store - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/28/google-conversion-therapy-app-controversy/
======
ardy42
Meanwhile they refused to pull the app that allows Saudi men to monitor and
control women:

[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-
east/google-...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/google-
saudi-arabia-app-absher-control-women-apple-a8808361.html)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sa.gov.moi&hl=...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sa.gov.moi&hl=en_US)
(and look at those suspicious 5 star reviews that all use similar language).

